# Stolen Rolex in Australia...Jewellery Shop



## sheaffer01 (Feb 9, 2007)

*rolex watches and Indian Jewellery Shop*

Friends In Australia and worldwide!

There is this report on stolen watches It happens on the 10th February 2009. as reported by Doug Robertson in http://www.news.com.au/

POLICE have appealed to the public to report any suspicious person attempting to sell Rolex watches, Indian jewellery or collectable coins.

A large amount of the rare items was stolen from a house at Victoria St, Semaphore Park, overnight on Monday.

Full report


----------

